# Coopers Best Extra Stout Recipe



## Vitalstatistix (29/4/11)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has a good all grain clone recipe of coopers best extra stout?


Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (29/4/11)

I love coopers stout. 

Check out neonmates post from this thread. I've made that recipe a few times with some alterations and it gets pretty close. 

Cheers


----------



## MattC (29/4/11)

This from a book I have, I havnt brewed this but.....

Batch size - 19L
OG - 1.067
FG - 1.014
ABV - 6.8%
IBU - 41
SRM - 87

4.1 kg Brittish 2 row malt
340g Crystal 120L
283g Roast Barley
170g Choc malt
570g Cane sugar

POR bittering @ 60 min to 41 IBU

Yeast - Wyeast 1084 or 1098

Mash grains at 66 C


Cheers


----------

